# The official A2 VR6 Swap "Will it fit/Can I use it" List



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

Well I have been getting alot of questions lately from people about parts that will and will not fit on an A2 VR6 swap project... so here it goes.
*Please let me know if I missed anything or something is wrong* -- Joe
**Passat parts refer to B3/B4 Platform cars unless noted otherwise**
From the front:
Front Cross members (motor mount half):
a)VR6 Corrado
b)16V Passat *cannot use 2 piece aftermarket lower mount (ie T2s)
c)VR6 Passat 
Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup
K-frame and A-arms:
a)Corrado VR6
b)A3 VR6 *plus suspension extra 1" wide on each side
c)A3 2.0L *will need VR6 mount for rear 
A-arms:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado
**must match tie rods and axles with A-arms used
Steering rack:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat 
**must match tie rods to A-arms used
Spindles:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat
** must match struts to spindles (there are different widths)
Axles:
*driveshaft choice is dependent on which control arm / hub assembly is used, axle length and splines are different from 4 lug to 5 lug
a)any A2 100mm *4 lug
b)corrado G60 *4 lug
c)A3 2.0L *4 lug
d)A3 VR6 *5 lug
e)Corrado VR6 *5 lug
Brake Booster Bracket:
a)Corrado VR6 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster
b)Corrado G60 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster
c)Passat 16V NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster
d)Corrado ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units
d)Passat ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units
**This bracket is needed to install the hydrolic clutch master cylinder
Brake Booster:
a)All will fit *depends on your choice of abs/non abs and rear drum/disk
b)All NON-ABS boosters will fit on the Corrado/Passat NON-ABS bracket, the A3 boosters both ABS and NON ABS will also fit this bracket as well
**The A3 boosters will need to be modified to work with a corrado pedal cluster
Brake Master Cylinder:
*Should be upgraded to a 22 or 23mm master if using either a rear disk conversion and or larger brakes from a Corrado or A3 VR6
*Match to your application, Corrado parts are a direct fit as well as A3 and Passat, depends on your brake choices
Steering column:
a)A2 column *requires U-joints from A3 to mount to A3 rack
b)Corrado column *requires U-joints from A3 to mount to A3 rack
c)A3 column *needs modification to install properly but can be fitted especially with a dash conversion
d)Passat VR6 *some modifiction needed
Pedal Assembly:
a)Corrado VR6 *direct fit
b)Corrado G60 *direct fit
c)A3 *lots of modification needed but can be done
d)Passat VR6 *direct fit
Clutch master:
a)Corrado VR6 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly
b)Corrado G60 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly
b)Passat 16V *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly
c)Passat VR6 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal cluster
d)A3 VR6 *works with A3 pedal assembly, can fit corrado assembly with modifications
Heater/AC Box:
a)A2 *direct fit
b)A3 *slight modifications needed but pretty much a direct fit
c)Corrado *direct fit
AC lines:
a)Corrado VR6 lines *clean fit
b)A3 VR6 lines *needs modification but can be used
Power Steering lines:
Should be matched with rack, A2 to A2, Corrado to Corrado and so on
** The corrado VR6 lines are the best fit 
Brake lines:
a)A2 *match to rear brakes
b)A3 *direct fit if using A3 booster and rear beam
Rear Beam:
a)A2 *direct fit
b)A3 *direct fit
c)Corrado *direct fit
All can be converted from drum to disk 
** remember to add the A3 rear beam if using Plus Suspension in the front**
Gas Tank:
a)A2 *direct fit best to use 16V fuel pump
b)A3 VR6 *best to use A3 straps, direct fit
Fuel lines:
If you swap the A3 fuel tank the A3 lines are also a direct swap 
Accel. Cable:
a)Corrado VR6 *dircet fit to corrado pedal cluster, but on an OBD2 engine swap you will need to adjust the bracket on the intake manifold by 1/2" toward the throttle body to have proper throttle responce
b)A3 VR6 *direct fit on A3 pedal cluster but can be used on a corrado pedal cluster with the use of an A3 gas pedal
c)Passat VR6 *with passat pedal cluster
Cable Shifter:
a)A3 VR6 
b)Corrado VR6
c)Passat VR6 *longer but can work
Thats it for now.. I will edit the list if anyone else has more to add








_Modified by smokinjoe644 at 10:39 AM 7-30-2004_

_Modified by smokinjoe644 at 10:41 AM 7-30-2004_


_Modified by smokinjoe644 at 10:21 AM 8-2-2004_


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi,
I've just bought a V6 24V engine for a '91 A2. It's a European G60, so it already has the wider arms and all that. Do you know if the engine mounts are on a near position?


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (Yorldi)*

I personally have not worked on any 24V engines yet. I know that they do fit in there, there was one at waterfest this year.
I would assume that they are in the same location, if the brackets are different you should be able to mount 12V brackets onto the block since most VW blocks use the same hole patterns for engine mounts and they just put on the proper ones for the car.
Sorry I cant be more help


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

That's what I thought. I'm already looking for some 12V brackets. I have already experienced with another transplants, but always 4 pots.I'll send you pics on this.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The official A2 VR6 Swap "Will it fit/Can I use it" List (smokinjoe644)*

Just to add to your list.
All parts are from '96 B4 Passat VR6 and fitted to my 1985 Jetta.
Passat front cross member does fit, and it works with T2, KCD mounts (have it in my '85 Jetta VR6).
Passat steering rack will work in the A2, I'm using it as-is with a Mk3 k-frame, The Passat only differs from other VR6 racks in that the outer tie-rods are not side specific.
The Passat peddle cluster fits the A2 as if it were made for it.
ABS with M/C, cluth master, and bracket, front spindles, calipers, rotors, and brake hoses. The hard brake lines were modified where needed to fit the ABS.
Rear: I'm using the Passat stub axles with ABS, rotors and calipers (requires the late model handbrake- aka rear pull type).
Passat VR6 cable shift, the cables are longer than a Mk3, but it still works.
Passat VR6 coolant hoses all fit if (I'm using a G60 radiator), the upper hose was cut and flipped around. Using a copper coupler and hose clamps, cheap solution to buying a Corrado VR6 upper hose.
Passat VR6 throttle cable fits. 
Passat steering column (tilt), using it with the Corrado G60 dashboard. Only mod required was bending the A2 support bracket (for Corrado dash swaps only).
All forward wiring (firewall forward) is Passat, modified the headlamps plugs where needed. 
Passat instrument cluster requires a simple mod to the upper right corner tab to be used in a Corrado dashboard.
Do not use the Passat Control arms, K-frame, axles on any A2/3, its fine for the B3/4 Passats only.
Thats most of it, I'll add stuff as I remember them.


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: The official A2 VR6 Swap "Will it fit/Can I use it" List (Eric D)*

passat front crossmembers work but the one with the motor mount you can only use one part of the 2 piece lower...It is lacking the cap that the corrado vr and a3 members have


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The official A2 VR6 Swap "Will it fit/Can I use it" List (speedracer211)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer211* »_passat front crossmembers work but the one with the motor mount you can only use one part of the 2 piece lower...It is lacking the cap that the corrado vr and a3 members have

The crossmember is the same part # for the B3 and B4 VR6 Passat.
I can fit a 2 piece lower mount just fine, its been in there since '00, and my donor was a '96 Passat VR6. I have the 3 hole cap and the original lower mount was the factory hydraulic type. Infact the front mount is the same part # as the Corrado VR6, Mk3 VR6 and B3/4 Passat VR6.
You must have this VR6 crossmember confused with the 95-97 4 Cyl Passat crossmember.
The 4 Cyl Passat crossmember does have a single lower mount just like the Mk3 ABA. Infact the ABA front mount is the same part # for the B4 and Mk3.
As stated above, the crossmembers are different but just slightly. 
Happy wrenching! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: The official A2 VR6 Swap "Will it fit/Can I use it" List (Eric D)*

Thanks Eric D... additions made to the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The official A2 VR6 Swap "Will it fit/Can I use it" List (smokinjoe644)*

Great post man...this is helping a lot. I didn't see anything on their for the brake master cylinder on your list though.
This should be a sticky. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by darren p. at 8:43 PM 7-29-2004_


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

instrument clusters??
those would be nice too


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

you also can use a g60 clutch mast. cyl.. that what i using.. as its for an )2A tranny also and bolts right up to the passat pedal assemb..
i have a ? u said with the rado throttle cable u need to mod the bracket.. i have a rado calbe and a passat pedal cluster.. do i still have to do that. because the car runs but doesnt drive yet and it feels fien when i rev it up.. ?? do i still have to do the mod


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (jok3sta)*

You would know if you had to modify the assembly to use your cable. The as long as it connects to your pedal correctly that side is ok, and if you have a full range of movement on the throttle then the other side is good to.
The problem occurs when you use the Corrado (obd1) cable on an OBD2 engine. The bracket that holds the cable to the intake manifold is 1/2" further forward on the OBD2 manifolds and your cable with not be able to pull the throttle open much more then a 1/4". 
As for the clusters, to use an A3 or Corrado Cluster in your A2 it is going to require some fabrication for fitting. To wire it up the easiest way is to get the plugs that belong to it from your donar car. They should be plug and play atleast they are for an A3 cluster going into a CE2 car. You will still need to jump some wires to get it to have full functionallity but the majority of the wires are in the 2 plugs directly from the cluster to the fusebox.


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

ur the man for startin this post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (jok3sta)*

I figured it was time to give something back to the tex and make everyones life a litte easier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

basically a no-brainer but the swaybars for the plus suspension are different than the basic 4-cyl sways.


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mk2dubbin)*

Bumping this to the first page.
This should be a sticky!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (darren p.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darren p.* »_Bumping this to the first page.
This should be a sticky!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

sorry guys, i think i got em to make a vr FAQ:beer:


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

quick question 
i'm goin to use an a3 subframe (has the black smooth ps rack), i'm goin to buy some a2 axles, a2 ball joints, and a2 control arms from the jy. my question is which tie rods? i've heard that i can't use this "later" style rack and that i should use a "waffle" rack instead? any help would be awesome..


----------

